# Help out MFK



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

MonsterAquariaNetwork needs your help!!!!

monster energy is trying to sue monster fish keepers for copyright infringement , help out and sign the petition


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

Petition: Monster Beverage Corporation: Do not sue Monster Fish Keepers for trademark infringement! | Change.org

there is the petition link


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Signed. That's just stupid. Great way to make sure all large fish keepers buy Red Bull, eh.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm not a fan of the Monster company in general. I'll sign as well.

Edit: I'm not a fan of any monster fish then stingrays or sharks (and only for expert keepers in the the right environment), so it's not about that other forum, it's more the principle of the situation. David Vs. Goliath situation right here. As far as I'm aware, people only need to be confused about a trade mark, somebody looking up monster fish keepers .com isn't going to be like aww damn, now I'm confused, or aren't going to buy one of the most popular but crappiest energy drinks!


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

signed earlier today. Monster is just being stupid, sueing a fishkeeping site because they use a M logo as well? Mcdonald should go sue Monster now too eh?


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

mfk is just like bca not all monster fish..


----------



## neven (May 15, 2010)

I hear they next are targeting Sesame street because they featured the letter M


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I wouldn't even dare mention how I originally read of the company that twisted my knickers to begin with on here just incase they decided to sue Shaw\Clarence for slander.

Wasn't saying MFK was a bad site, I just don't promote it, I don't however stand (Edit again) **AGAINST** this petitions, is what I meant. (Sorry typing to fast, am sitting too far from my pc lcd and dont have glasses on)


----------



## Tiwaz (May 5, 2011)

Signed, Seriously this will make me buy Red Bull


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

neven said:


> i hear they next are targeting sesame street because they featured the letter m


 ..........


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I won't be purchasing anymore monster at the clubs if they don't have red bull, I'll stick with just straight Jägermeister otherwise.


----------



## DR1V3N (Apr 22, 2010)

This sounds like a ridiculously frivolous suit. I hope it gets thrown out as quickly as it was filed. I then hope MFK counters for all the time and labor Monster Energy is wasting.

Like their drinks, this just leaves an additional bad taste in the mouth.

Petition signed. Drinks boycotted.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

good stuff, glad to see others on board...

while mfk isnt for everyone and I too have my issues with it it has a massive traffic flow and while you get alot of weird answers I , in the past have gotten some good answers, advice also ...

just a little to much good ole american muchismo lol, but hey goes with the turf.

does any of the suit even make sence, like how would these 2 worlds even come in contact lol, seems stupid all the way around but Im a ROCKSTAR light coffee energy drinker myself so MONSTER can fly a kite


----------



## JohnnyAppleSnail (May 30, 2010)

Signed....


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

man of few words lol, but thanks


JohnnyAppleSnail said:


> Signed....


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

Not a fan of either MFK or Monster drinks, but agree with you on those ROCKSTAR coffee drinks , not bad at all go down good! You should try those Starbucks Double shots energy drinks in either Mocha or Vanilla they do the trick!



macframalama said:


> good stuff, glad to see others on board...
> 
> while mfk isnt for everyone and I too have my issues with it it has a massive traffic flow and while you get alot of weird answers I , in the past have gotten some good answers, advice also ...
> 
> ...


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Luke78 said:


> Not a fan of either MFK or Monster drinks, but agree with you on those ROCKSTAR coffee drinks , not bad at all go down good! You should try those Starbucks Double shots energy drinks in either Mocha or Vanilla they do the trick!


Wow, double shots of energy and coffee???!?!?!!! I'll have to pass, because only the fact that I'd be acting like someone on bath salts, running naked down the street all the way to your neighbourhood from Surrey at full sprint.


----------



## macframalama (Apr 17, 2012)

that is the funniest thing i have heard all day lol..... good stuff

, ohhhh bath salts does anyone every wonder how desperate someone must have gotten to ever even try this<< like ahhh man i really want to get high but i have no money.... hummm all i have in this house is bath salts..... well lets give it a go, and presto chango another zombie inducing drug fad was born, as if meth and crack and the myriad of other crap wasnt enough ...

now the body shop has to guage who the sell it to lol


effox said:


> Wow, double shots of energy and coffee???!?!?!!! I'll have to pass, because only the fact that I'd be acting like someone on bath salts, running naked down the street all the way to your neighbourhood from Surrey at full sprint.


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

macframalama said:


> that is the funniest thing i have heard all day lol..... good stuff
> 
> , ohhhh bath salts does anyone every wonder how desperate someone must have gotten to ever even try this<< like ahhh man i really want to get high but i have no money.... hummm all i have in this house is bath salts..... well lets give it a go, and presto chango another zombie inducing drug fad was born, as if meth and crack and the myriad of other crap wasnt enough ...
> 
> now the body shop has to guage who the sell it to lol


I didn't feel bad for mentioning it as the first time I saw it was on prime time with Cops on international TV...

Apparently you get 2-3 hours of just pure euthoria and then you go schizo for 3 days, freaking out like a complete sketch. It's just a warning to anyone actually thinking about doing the stuff.... Not a good idea. I've got my own problems and I wouldn't even attempt to do this sickening garbage.

And I don't it was a junkie needing a fix, it was more likely a chemist who said, "...well... You could do this........!"

Anyways off topic....

My brother had a whole crate because the company he worked for.. well service Monster, so he got a whole crap load of drinks and I couldn't even take more then 3 sips, and I drank all sorts of them. All the way back in the days of just pure cafeeine rush with JOLY, up to Beaver, or Monster, or whatever is the latest I might not have tried and remembered.

I just grab the most random looking potent can chub it to he counter, put it down empty, and ask her to scan it now.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Signed...

And, who is heading to effox's house with a Starbucks Double shot energy drink and a video camera? :bigsmile:



effox said:


> Wow, double shots of energy and coffee???!?!?!!! I'll have to pass, because only the fact that I'd be acting like someone on bath salts, running naked down the street all the way to your neighbourhood from Surrey at full sprint.


----------



## Elle (Oct 25, 2010)

Signed. I won't touch any kind of energy drink (they gross me out), but this just ensures that I'll never even CONSIDER trying anything that this company gets a single penny from.

Corporate bullies are just as bad as the schoolyard version.


----------



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

In my opinion this has nothing to do with the MFK forum, it is all about the clothing market


----------

